# Poll: Best Looking Airliner



## The Cebuano Exultor

What, in your opinion do you think is the best looking airliner family currently in production? :?

Is it the massive A380, the sexy 747, the magnificent 777, the chic 787, or the fierce-looking 737? :?


----------



## KB

What about the A320, A330, A340, Embraer, etc?


----------



## future.architect

I wanted to vote for the a330


----------



## SCWTC4

it's hard for me to choose between the 747 and the 777....
this time i'll go to the triple-seven...


----------



## siamu maharaj

747 = most beautiful mass-produced current airliner. Just flew in one 2 months back after like 15 years!
737 = ugliest plane ever created. So ugly, I go out of my way to not fly in a 737, even if I have to pay much more.

But if you're talking all airliners ever made, Concorde wins it my a miiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllleee.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ SCWTC4*

The thing I don't find appealing about the triple 7 is its sharp curve towards the front section of the fuselage (side view). It looks choppy, IMO. There is no smooth transition from straight line to curve. Most airliners don't suffer from this.

Meanwhile, I generally consider B747s to be more elegant-looking than A380s.

I choose 737 as the best looking airliner because of three things:
> sexy non-round-shaped engines
> best-looking pilot windows
> sexy fuselage from "nose" to "butt"(?)


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ KB*



KB said:


> What about the A320, A330, A340, Embraer, etc?


^^ IMO, A320s are the worst-looking.

A330s and A340s are okay. But definitely lacks aesthetics in the wing section, IMO. The section where the wings are attached to the fuselage bulges too much. It makes the aircraft look like a bird with a beer-belly. Definitely, not sexy, IMO.


----------



## Aenelia

777 all the way !
Beautiful nose and two mighty giant engines.


----------



## jemurillo0705

747 SP


----------



## Sky Harbor

^^ I find the 747SP too stubby. But the 744 is my ultimate favorite. It was the first jetliner I ever flew in!


----------



## Sky Harbor

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> > sexy fuselage from "nose" to "butt"(?)


It's the tail.


----------



## icracked

Boeing 777-200LR is the most beautifully design airliner in my opinion.










But I also like the Boeing 767-300ER , 
and A330-300


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ icracked*

^^ What is it with B777s that make it so aesthetically pleasing? :?


----------



## icracked

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ What is it with B777s that make it so aesthetically pleasing? :?


In your first post, you called the B777 "magnificent" so you must find something attractive about it. I like the 777s, massive size, economically two engine layout with the longest range of any aircraft and it has the world's largest engines on any plane.


----------



## KB

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ IMO, A320s are the worst-looking.
> 
> A330s and A340s are okay. But definitely lacks aesthetics in the wing section, IMO. The section where the wings are attached to the fuselage bulges too much. It makes the aircraft look like a bird with a beer-belly. Definitely, not sexy, IMO.


You opened a public poll so its not just your opinion that matters. A320s might look ugly to you but beautiful to someone else.



future.architect said:


> I wanted to vote for the a330


----------



## desertpunk




----------



## Aenelia

The A350 XWB looks much better then the 787 imo.


----------



## hkskyline

744 .. a very classy airliner!

I think the Beluga is the coolest though.


----------



## toddhubert

747 looks good except the engines, they r too small. that's why i prefer 777 with GE90


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ KB*



KB said:


> You opened a public poll so its not just your opinion that matters. A320s might look ugly to you but beautiful to someone else.


^^ Well, I know that. That's why I said: *"IMO (in my opinion), A320s are the worst-looking."* I did not say: *"A320s are the worst-looking aircraft.*"; as if it were fact.

You asked me:


> What about the A320, A330, A340, Embraer, etc?


Since I'm the thread starter, I chose not to include A320 in the poll because I find it to be worst-looking civil aircraft currently in mass-production.

This is a forum. We are here to have discussions. I'm not just interested in the "what" but also the "why."


----------

